# Posting Error Apology



## Betty (Jan 13, 2007)

I must apologize for my recent postings to the Rentals Wanted forum.  I quickly posted to the forum without much thought to what I was doing.  I didn't even realize there was the 45 day restriction until I noticed that my post had been deleted, and I wondered why. I skim over a lot of stuff on the site and never noticed that alert until it was brought to my attention.  Proves I need to be more careful in the future before I post anything.  Sorry for the violation.  It wasn't intentional and won't happen again.

Betty


----------



## JLB (Jan 13, 2007)

That's OK Betty.

We're all human, mostly.


----------

